# 6-13 lure test



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

caught this one testing out one of my new bluegill crankbaits.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice fish and a good looking lure. Looks like a good project to take on over the winter. What do you make them out of?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That has to be a pleasure to catch that on one you made. Nice looking lure. Looks like there will be many more to come. Oh- Nice catch too.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i make my crankbaits out of balsa and cedar. yeah it is a good winter hobby! i have been making lures since 2003. i paited my first baits with nail polish, still do sometimes. there are tons of colors in nail polish. it takes a lot of patiece and time, but when you catch that first fish on a lure you made your hooked on lure making. and you save a little bit of money.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

those are some really sweet looking cranks! The fish ain't too shabby either.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice crank! I used to make some wooden topwaters, then I got brave and tried a few cranks. I realized very quickly that they are much tougher to make. I could never get mine to track well. Love the paint job on that one!


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

you know what i have a lure of yours that my wife had gotten for me from work i think. im not sure but i know its a foxbites and it is a nice looking crank. ill post a pic when i get the chance. you do a heck of a good job on them. i have not thrown it yet but i thought that i would try it this fall on some big eyes. when you start making a wake bait i will be interested in seeing it. we are from the same area and its nice to see you catching some good bass from around here. nice products man. 

GABO


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice, I like the metal lip. Probably provides a nice, dull, flash. Chrome is usually too shiney for me.


----------

